# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  help

## tik

kam instaluar ne pc time linux fedora.per mua eshte hera  e pare qe e perdor kete OS.une dua prej jush te me thoni ndonje gje se si perdoret?si instalohen programet?ku mund ti shkarkojm prog per fedora,di qe programet ajo i do me .rpm
kerkova po nuk po i gjej dot programet te tille.
dua te me tregoni se per cfar jane ato opsione qe ajo ka se jane si shum ndryshe nga windowsi

----------

